# If eggshells, why not WHOLE EGGS?



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 18, 2009)

I also add eggshells to my compost soil mixtures.

I wonder what would be the effects of cracking a whole egg into your plant's soil now and then??



Seriously.

Any thoughts?


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

i would think/guess first of all, a nasy rancid odor after a few days or so as well as bunch of crazy bacteria, maybe :confused2:  never herd anythin bout adding any food substance to compost that is more a protein based food, hence the egg...
  the shells contain calcium and this im assumin is wat your after in the mixin eggshells into ya compost mix.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 18, 2009)

eggshells in a compost are good. protien, never good. eggshell added to your grow do not decompose, in a compost they break down and become benificial.  $$


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 19, 2009)

So eggs (and all organic material) good for compost.

Bad for direct soil applications.  ok.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 20, 2009)

i've always wondered tho that if you add a good amount of dolomite lime to your medium an all that , do you  really have to be precise on PH'n your nutes and water going in if it buffers it anyway :confused2:
  i would love to not have to sit and play ping pong with my tester and ph Up and down :hairpull:  thats teh worst part that i hate botu growing personally. setting PH ..

i ask cuz it seems as tho wether my nute are at 6.5 all the way down to 6.0 going in tehy always seem to come out the same right at 7


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

doublepost


----------



## tcbud (Dec 20, 2009)

When the kids used to eat boiled eggs, I would use the water on my house plants.....seemed to work very well.  I read that somewhere, that it helps the plant out.


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

> So eggs (and all organic material) good for compost.
> 
> Bad for direct soil applications. ok.



Wrong, like really wrong.

I assume you can read because you seem to have no problem making useless posts so I'll skip asking if you are literate and just give you the benefit of the doubt.  I want to let you know that your presence on the forums has started to both annoy and worry me.  I'm annoyed not at all the horrible advice and bad posts you make forcing me and others to come behind you and baby sit everything you do.  Quit litering the boards with all your useless drivel PLEASE!!

If you were to read even half of the stickies and faqs in these forums you would know most of this stuff, and you would sound a lot less dumb.  Plus you would be doing me a personal favour by not giving me a headache every morning.

With that out of the way. No not all organic matter is good for traditional compost.  Things like meat, dairy, eggs????, bones, unprocessed fecal matter are all bad for your compost pit.

Zipflip:If you grow with synthetics in a dirt medium pHing is required, if you grow organically the microbeasties will do the work for you.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 20, 2009)

Adding food waste to your compost heap results in infestations of things like cockroaches, flies, mice and rats.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 20, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> With that out of the way. No not all organic matter is good for traditional compost. Things like meat, dairy, eggs????, bones, unprocessed fecal matter are all bad for your compost pit.



Tater, your post is offensive, and very unfriendly.

RE:  what you post above - no ****, shirlock.  Thanks for stating the obvious.  I wouldn't know to not add dog fecal matter, meat, and bones without your stating the obvious.


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> Tater, your post is offensive, and very unfriendly.


 
Your ignorance is offensive.



> RE: what you post above - no ****, shirlock. Thanks for stating the obvious. I wouldn't know to not add dog fecal matter, meat, and bones without your stating the obvious


 
You didn't know not to add raw eggs and then went on to say that adding any organic matter is ok.  Bones, meat and dog crap are all organic, so if you knew all this then why post that.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 20, 2009)

> someone has told me burying a fish in the soil helps. but i wont try just for the fact itll probably smell.



I put em in my outdoor compost heap...I don't do meat or anything. Only pet fecal mater is bad. I put chicken cow and horse manure as well as he newspaper from the bottom of my birdcage in my outdoor heap.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 20, 2009)

my dad used to have us dig a hole in the garden to put the leftovers from cleaning fish, (heads, guts, skelotons, and scales)after fishing trips when we were kids...but yeah, I'd never do it indoors...lol


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I put em in my outdoor compost heap...I don't do meat or anything. Only pet fecal mater is bad. I put chicken cow and horse manure as well as he newspaper from the bottom of my birdcage in my outdoor heap.


 
Thanks for the heads up.  Outdoors is definetly a different beast, I was deffinetly thinking indoors and more along the lines of worm bins, its minus 30 here so compost outside don't work to well haha.


----------

